# AFTER THE BARIUM...NOT GOOD.



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Ugh. I was hoping i'd be back to 'normal' by today! I had my barium meal/follow through x-ray on thursday, and have managed to poop a lot *argh* but it's very white *eek* and i'm so bloated and crampy!It's like having the worst wind ever, and i'm getting feelings of urgency (like when the runs wanna hit in) except it's solid *yum*I was in the bathroom at half 2 thismorning for over half an hour, and i'm still not better.Sorry to be so graphic, but i duno what to do with myself. I did drink a lot of water afterwards, and i have a quick metabolism so no C but this gassy bloated white pooing thing is not fun.Maybe i'll go hit the MOM...again.I'm not sure whether the scan showed anything as over in the UK, doctors play 'hard to get' with results. I think they would've told me if it was anything really bad.Is it usual for them to prod your stomach during the scanning? My doctor guy poked around on the right hand side of my stomach as he must've seen something, and it hurt all along where he pressed so...?I'm baffled and windy.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

What type test was it?


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

When I had my barium swallow they placed a medium squashy ball between my stomach and the x ray machine and pushed really hard in lots of different places I even had to hold it in place a couple of times. They said they need to press down on the stomach to flatten out the intestines to get a better view of what is inside. It was uncomfortable. I guess that may be why they pressed down on your tummy.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Aw, thanks Stedwell - i was kinda confused by the 'squidging'.(Oh, and the test i had was a barium follow through x-ray where i had to swallow a jug of chalky white slop and have scans at regular intervels to check my digestive tract. Think it was an upper check as i didn't have an enema)Feeling a little better today after taking some Milk of Magnesia and drinking stacks of water lastnight.How i long for a normal coloured pooh! *ugh*


----------



## barbara_in_blue (May 18, 2003)

Ugh, I'm having bad barium flashbacks (like there's ever a good barium flashback?).I had to drink three large glasses of orange-flavored snot that they kept calling barium for a CT scan (I'm pretty sure that's what it was, it definitely wasn't an X-Ray and I don't think it was an MRI, but I could be wrong - after a while, all the big humming machines look alike). I had white poo for a week and a half, which I guess is not normal. I was told it should only last a few days at most, but mine just went on and on and on. They never warned me about the white poo thing, imagine my reaction when I saw my BMs had gone albino!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

be glad it was the orange. I had to drink the berry flavored. I had a ct on thursday. the tech didnt poke around but the ultrasound lady did. I was gassy afterwords but the barium wasnt comming out. I was C for two days. Finnally got red of some of it yesterday. I was in thebathroom all moring today loosing the last of it. I got the urgency and stuff but it was solid. Hope your feeling better and less gassy soon


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

Yeah, white "poop" is not really comforting







I drank ALOT of water and took my fiber and ate butternut squash with a little garlic on it (always helps me go more)and within 3 days the white stuff was gone!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

A week on, the white has finally gone, but my insides are buggered. I'd had my symptoms under control for about a week before the test (that's as good as my IBS gets) and ever since i've been uncomfy and hobbling back and forth to the loo. I just hope it settles down soon, cos it's so frustrating!I've got a colonoscopy to look forward to in a week or so *great*. Thank god they'll pump me full of loony drugs cos i'm dreading it.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Wait a sec...when the heck did they get FLAVOURED barium??!







Damn...why does everything come last here?!!?


----------



## joe90bass (Jan 8, 2003)

I had the enema, and wasn't expecting white poop either! The worst part was the need to pass wind, but it wasn't always just wind though - at least I was warned about that. Also what was embaressing was the white poop stuck to the loo and took a lot of budging - sorry to be graphic!


----------

